# Raceline SxS MT????



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone have any experience w/ them? 

A site is offering a $100 rebate if you order before the 13th, which means I could get a brand new set of 28"s for 14" rims sat on my door step for $362 even. And 30"s for 14" rims for about $400 shipped.

Only thing is the raceline website doesnt list a weight for it.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I think NMK won a set, and kawboy runs them


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmmm dont seem like too bad of a tire. Dont like the fact they dont list a weight but looks like it would be a solid trail/ mud tire


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

for $362 shipped I'm having a hard time not jumping on them. Especially when I could sell the stockers and probable make a good bit of that back.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok I found his thread, no real review though

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...nyone-have-any-experience-raceline-tires.html

Doesnt look like they have very much tread on them. Probably wouldnt last very long on hard pack trail and cruising around the 'hood. 

Might just have to let the deal go on by and keep lookin for some used 30" zilla's


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have experience with them. Not a bad tire. Not very deep thread. 3/4 on back (12" wides) and only 1/2" on fronts (9" wides). Not good in snow. OK in sand, fair in med-mud. China made 2 ply with 6 ply rating.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yah I guess I'll pass. Oh well. Too bad they don't sell Zillas.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> I have experience with them. Not a bad tire. Not very deep thread. 3/4 on back (12" wides) and only 1/2" on fronts (9" wides). Not good in snow. OK in sand, fair in med-mud. China made 2 ply with 6 ply rating.



Zactly what I've read. 2 ply tire with a 6 ply ratiing. 

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought they looked cheap.

KAWI RULES


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

They are a pretty tough tire. I have them in rocks that would have ripped any other 2-ply but not those. The staggerd tread pattern makes them better on some materials then other tires but the bite isn't deep enough and they don't clean well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh well. Like I said it was mostly the price that jumped out at me. Hard to buy 28" new tires for 14" rims for $360 shipped


----------

